# Proud of my daughter



## Tin Pot (30 May 2015)

Just got back from the park, second time out without stabilisers and she cracked it in the end 



I can feel like a Good Dad, at least for now.


----------



## Octet (30 May 2015)

Congrats from me to her (and to you)!


----------



## Tin Pot (30 May 2015)

Cheers.

She only flounced once, throwing her helmet away and storming across the other side of the park. 

But this is doing better than my son, who actually picked his bike up (no mean feat for a small kid with a Halfirds bike) and threw it in a hedge the day he cracked it.


----------



## Brandane (30 May 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Just got back from the park, second time out without stabilisers and she cracked it in the end





Tin Pot said:


> She only flounced once, throwing her helmet away and storming across the other side of the park.



It's good she is learning to ride a bike, but that's terrible behaviour for a 21 year old!


----------



## ufkacbln (30 May 2015)

She'll need to replace the helmet now!


----------



## Ern1e (30 May 2015)

Well done sir that another child with a PROPER upbringing lol, seriously though I remember my kids doing it quite some time ago it is quite a "good" feeling !!


----------



## simon the viking (3 Jun 2015)

Nothing more exciting (and worrying) than seeing your child on a bike without stabilisers for the first time


----------



## busman (3 Jun 2015)

Congrats to you both. I remember the joy experienced by myself and my 1 children when I taught them how to ride.


----------



## mustang1 (3 Jun 2015)




----------



## Jayaly (3 Jun 2015)

Fantastic, congratulations to her! Did your son acquire a slight green tinge at the same time as his super-strength?


----------



## iamRayRay (3 Jun 2015)

You didn't tell us that your daughter is 20 years old 

I kid! I joke!

That is something that hopefully I will have to look forward to! Brilliant news!


----------



## User482 (4 Jun 2015)

Mini User482 has been begging me to get her a proper bike for her 4th birthday. I told her she could have one once she could balance and brake on her balance bike. Three seconds later, she was cruising down the hill in perfect control.


----------



## sannesley (4 Jun 2015)

My daughter is slowly taking to her balance bike so hopefully I'll not be too far behind you with the demand for a proper bike User482.

Tin Pot that's great news. I think a love of cycling and the thrills and freedom it provides is one of the best memories a child can look back on


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (4 Jun 2015)

What's the point of the helmet?


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Jun 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> What's the point of the helmet?


To complete the ensemble.


----------



## e-rider (5 Jun 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Cheers.
> 
> She only flounced once, throwing her helmet away and storming across the other side of the park.
> 
> But this is doing better than my son, who actually picked his bike up (no mean feat for a small kid with a Halfirds bike) and threw it in a hedge the day he cracked it.


you need to get your kids in line with that behaviour!


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jun 2015)

Nah, I want my kids to rage against the machine. This is just practice.


----------

